
Wordpress Security - hosterware
http://www.hosterware.com/wordpress-hosting/wordpress-security/
======
ionfish
"WordPress being OpenSource is vulnerable to attack."

What nonsense. WordPress is more secure, not less, because it's open source.
There have been a lot of security patches contributed over the last few years,
which have made WordPress a lot more secure than it used to be; this is why
its security record in the last, say, 12 months, is a lot better than it was
three or four years ago. This is Linus' Law in action.

Some of the suggestions in this article are useful, albeit common knowledge.
The rest tend towards the security-through-obscurity route—they're not harmful
in and of themselves, but by giving users a false sense of security (and
making them think they don't need to follow other security advice, for
example) they may have a negative effect overall.

~~~
bediger
Not to mention that at least a few of the things recommended wouldn't be
possible without source code.

